# Happy Birthday emiellucifuge



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

:trp:








*Happy Birthday Emiel!!









Hope you have a great day!!*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Van harte!


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Emiel! :tiphat:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gelukkige verjaardag, Emiel! :guitar::trp::clap::cheers:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thank you all so much!
:tiphat:


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

:trp: Happy birthday, emiel! :trp:

We're blessed to have your company, knowledge, and enthusiasm on board with us here at TC.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Mazal Tov!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy birthday, Emiel!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, it means a lot
:tiphat:


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Emiel


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!! ♩♪♫♬♩♪♫♬♩♪♫♬♩♪♫♬♩♪♫♬♩♪♫♬


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Happy birthday! :d


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Oh my gosh I missed your birthday.

Happy belated birthday!


----------

